# ValetPRO car wash sponge (updated)



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT IS IT?

ValetPRO - Car Wash Sponge

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Here at ValetPRO, we've gone 'all out' to improve the quality of foam used for car wash sponges. Car wash sponges often feel rough and this rough surface, coupled with dirt from the car, can cause marring in the paint surface.**

Our high-quality foam is the same soft foam used for our machine finishing pads and our wax applicator pads. Our new Car Wash Sponge is ultra smooth, light and dense - making it absorbent and absolutely perfect for washing cars!

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

My Audi A4 and the wifes car.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Uh Oh! A sponge!










In some detailing circles this is akin to Satans housebrick, but I do have this odd dislike for having my hand in a washmitt, it just feels weird and if I use one, I hold it like a sponge. A good pre-wash, two bucket method and a gritguard is my belt and braces way of staving off any marring that is reportedly caused by using a sponge. This however, is no ordinary sponge. It fells quality, and I mean proper quality. There's a density to it that makes it feel like it is going to last a long time. This density however, does not stop it from being VERY absorbent. For the first use I found it rewarding to let it soak in the wash solution for a few minutes to "loosen" and ValetPro have the structure of this wash media nailed as it's dense enough to keep its shape, and also to follow body contours without drooping at one end when it is fully loaded and in use, but it is also soft enough not to feel like you are rubbing the panel with a block of granite. 








When you squeeze the life out of this sponge for fresh shampoo, it just pops back into shape and laughs at you. It also holds a lot of solution and I found a gentle squeeze as you introduce it to the vehicle, pays dividends. After the washes where complete, the Valetpro sponge still looks like it hasn't been used. 









WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

I love this product. It's priced similar to another "premium" sponge (which I also own) at £6.60 inclusive of VAT, but it outperforms it massively. I will report back on how well it hold up after a few washes but I anticipate a thumbs up after a lot of washes. With Valet pro being aimed at professionals, you can buy these is bulk. Something I may just consider. So as I can't comment on its durability just yet, I can only give it a pitiful 9 stars. :lol:









Thanks to Greg at Valet pro for supplying the sample.

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just a quick update, the sponge is still its original shape and density after many uses. :thumb:


----------

